# Webseite HTML für Mobile Geräte iPhone / iPad etc



## Dimenson (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

da meine Seite immer mehr Besucher hat. Und ich festgestellt habe, dass ca 25-30 % die Webseite mit einem iPhone oder iPad besuchen. Leider ist die Seite nicht für das mobile so schön optimiert. Ich möchte gerne meine Besucher eine schönere Ansicht bieten. Hauptsächlich wird im Back-End mit PHP gearbeitet. Ich habe da auch bereits eine schöne Klasse gefunden die mir sagen kann, welches Gerät der Betrachter benutzt. 

Schön und gut, leider bin ich immer ein wenig unsicher, wie ich dies nun angehen soll. Das dumme ist, dass ich nur ein iPhone 5 habe. Und nur mit diesen Gerät testen könnte wie meine Seite so aussieht. 

Gibt es Simulatoren die mir mein HTML Kunstwerk für verschiedenste Geräte anzeigen lassen können? 

Habt ihr mir da noch Tipps zu weiteren Umsetzung ? 


Danke im Voraus.


----------



## harryman (6. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

hatte mal in meinem Blog vor längerer Zeit etwas zu dem Thema geschrieben.
Dürfte noch aktuell sein - vielleicht hilft es:
http://www.kaempf-nk.de/webseitengestaltung/blog/mobile-webseiten-erstellen.html


----------



## Kajman (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe dasselbe Problem, und suchte mal Smartphone Simulators. Danke für die Sammlung, die auf deinem Seite gefunden ist. 

Gruß


----------



## Tamizhan (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich benutze die Anwendung Mobilizer, zwar nicht die beste, aber reicht für den Anfang und dann die Benutzer sollten die User einfach Feedback geben.


----------



## FRÄ (13. Dezember 2012)

Die Simulatoren die du vorgestellt hast sind sehr gut! Besten Dank für den Tipp.


----------

